# The Dante Club



## Hasscraft (Jun 20, 2006)

The Dante Club by Matthew Pearl. 
this is about a string of murders all inspired by Dante's Infreno. The stort takes place in !865 and the main characters are the people who ACTUALLY translated Dante's Divine Comedy in English. 
The murders are thigns like burying a guy upside down and lighting his feet on fire. 
This is a really good book and i strongly reccomend it


----------



## Writer87 (Jun 20, 2006)

....


----------



## Not Goldfield Worthy (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds somewhat like David Fincher's Se7en.


----------



## Yuishi (Jun 25, 2006)

Not Goldfield Worthy said:
			
		

> Sounds somewhat like David Fincher's Se7en.


it is


----------



## hotoynoodle (Jun 25, 2006)

*yawn*

couldn't get through the damn thing.  i quickly lose patience with books that read like a blatant bid for a movie deal.

yup, neat conceit, tying the punishments to dante.  and pearl obviously got an "a" in crime-writing 101, because he knew well enough to open with  a jaw-dropper:  first defamed disfigured dead guy shows up very early on in the story.  but it plodded along so slowly afterwards!!!  these men  belonged to a real group, called  the  "fireside poets", and along with their offspring,  siblings and wives, were some of the most important and influential thinkers in an incredibly dynamic era of american social progress.  perhaps as a new englander, i have a greater perspective on these men, but they all came across as nothing but  cartoonish.

as part of a big pile of books i'd never again open, i donated the "dante club" to charity.

next.


----------



## kalibantre (Jun 25, 2006)

I have to say I wouldnt read it. I saw a wonderful murder mystery which sounds far too similar. interesting concept but I wouldn't want to read it after seeing something so similar.


----------

